# Favorite MEMES



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Post your favorite memes. GO!!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Bad Luck Brian.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

missamanda said:


> Bad Luck Brian.


lmao...Those are funny.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i like all of the written ones i see lol (the gif and picture ones i sometimes don't like). my taste in memes is undistinguished.

the only written ones i never thought were funny were the ones that had to do with games or something i didn't get, the ones that you had to be familiar with something for them to be funny. 

so basically any of them.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Anything that you won't find at 9gag.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Netherrealm bump!


----------

